# My backyard must have been a late 1800s to 1900s dump site



## Jonnyutah777 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm new here, but have alot of old bottles with some knowledge, but not much, I'm more of a coin and precious metals kind of guy, but I love anything old of value and  with no value. I have alot of old bottles, some somewhat melted, some not, but all are whole, i even have some with the tops on them, and some medicine bottles with the medicine dropper still in them,some marbles, coke bottles, almost anything I can think of. Here is a pic of bottles and other things I found just yesterday, and a rock thats looks alot like a petrified turtle. Any knowledge and info would be appreciated. Thanks and GOD bless.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2020)

From the pic looks like common 1920's-30's stuff. Some stuff from this period is collectible with value. Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Amber coke is nice. I wish i had a dup close by. Seems the longer i do this the futher i have to travel to get to a new site i have not combed thru. A dump in my backyard...talk about working from home!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2020)

I don't think they ever made a hobbleskirt Coke in Amber, gotta be dirty? LEON.


----------



## Jonnyutah777 (Apr 16, 2020)

The coke bottle is dirty, they all are, haven't got around to cleaning them yet, I found all those in the pic yesterday


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2020)

alot of back yards were dump sites especially in rural areas if there was no where else to put the stuff or it was more convenient


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I don't think they ever made a hobbleskirt Coke in Amber, gotta be dirty? LEON.


They did but mostly in the south.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

I know they made experimental amber cokes to see if it extended the life of the product. I was told they did make some amber hobble skirts but they were only in the south and southwest usa. Maybe part of the experiment. I also could have been an irradiated.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

Who knows?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

I also turn amber when irradiated. Lol!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

Remember this was what i was told. I could have been lied to. I don't own any amber or purple coke hobbleskirts. I know from the coca cola pdf. George hunter wanted to make the hobbleskirts amber but after all Veazy Rainwater won out and decided on georgia green. There were slight color variations of green-blue.


----------



## embe (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice marbles, I'd guess 30's and onwards for those


----------



## Gene (Apr 22, 2020)

Very neat Jonny. I too have a dump in my backyard.  I live in rural Northern Calif. near the Oregon border on a mountainside. Like RCO said, almost everyone here just dumped their garbage over the hill or out back somewhere in the old days.

I have found dozens and dozens of old milk, medicine, household and other miscellaneous bottles and also cans within 100 ft. of our house. Mostly common ones from the 1920’s through the 1960’s but have also found some rare ones too.

When we get intense rainstorms, which is not uncommon here, the rain will wash away soil and sometimes uncover large piles of old bottles. About 4 years ago after a huge rainstorm my wife spotted a glint of light down the mountainside and she started digging around and uncovered a huge cache of old bottles. Some in mint condition and still had on their screw-on metal caps that were also in excellent condition.

When I used to do a lot of digging in the forests in this area, you learned to look for old foundations and dug around them maybe 50-100 feet away as the old timers would dig holes and bury their trash in them.

Keep digging my man!


----------

